# My unplanted planted tank! (and a question)



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Hi all, I just did a 50% water change on my 2.65 gallon planted, bare bottomed tank. It has an anubias, java fern, java fern windelov, water sprite, water wisteria, Brazilian Pennywort, a rosette sword, a banana plant, red root floaters, salvinia minima and duckweed. I have all of the bigger plants stuck down with suction cups, so no gravel! I am using Flourish Comprehensive. For light I have a 10 inch Finnex Stingray. I did water tests before the water change, it was 0 ppm Ammonia, between 0 and .25 ppm Nitrite, and between 20 and 40 ppm Nitrate. 

I am concerned about my pH, it was always reading the highest reading with my pH test kit, so I purchased a high range pH test kit, and it says my pH is 8.2. Is this bad for my plants? Would the Cholla I just received (not in tank yet, must boil it) bring the pH down?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

8.2 is completely fine. What I'm worried most about is your 0.25 nitrite readings. Are you sure you read that correct? The only safe number for nitrite is zero!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Well, it was slightly purple, zero would have been blue, .25 would have been light purple, and this was closer to zero but not completely blue.

I know my betta is fine at 8.2 pH, but will it harm my plants?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aha, you'll have to Google each species one by one for that. I know my water lettuce and Marimo balls are completely okay on the 8.2 water but some species won't appreciate it very much. The anubias, RRF, duckweed and minima would probs do just fine though. Can't say about banana plant, java fern and everything else.

I'd do a water change just to be safe, by the way. About the nitrites.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Thanks! I just did a water change. The readings were taken before the water change.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I like your "unplanted planted tank". The subject line made me smile. It looks really nice!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I just wanted to share my experience with the unplanted planted tank. I tested the water before the weekly water change, and I had 0 ppm Ammonia, 0 ppm Nitrite, and between 10 and 20 ppm Nitrate. My tank has no filter, but lots of plants.

Also, I put a square feeding ring in the tank, not so much for feeding purposes but to keep an area clear of all the floating plants. Before, my betta had to wiggle through all the floating plants (salvinia minima, duckweed, red root floaters) just to get a breath of air. Now there is a clear space for Sharkie to breathe and for me to give him his pellets.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

BettaBeau, that tank is gorgeous! And your fish too! What heater is that?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

What a beautiful unplanted planted tank xD


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments! The heater is a Cobalt NeoTherm 25 watt. It is flat, about the size of a cordless home phone. It is a little more expensive than the Hydor Theo, but it takes up less space, and it works great.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008...erm+25watt&dpPl=1&dpID=31fVTR+xsDL&ref=plSrch

(There was one instance of someone having a Cobalt NeoTherm explode in a tank, but I think that was a fluke, I've been running mine for 2 years and I've had no problems.)


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Awesome, thanks! I smell birthday presents.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

There's actually quite a few stories of the cobalt neotherm heaters blowing up, so just be really wary when you are using them. Something about the way the plastic is cured means it _can_ have inconsistencies in the thickness. It's still a minority but it does happen!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

What a cool concept! I like the little dogtag on the front of the tank too, that's just adorable :lol:


----------

